
Ask HN: What's it like working at Google London? - tixocloud
I&#x27;m curious about what teams are based out of Google&#x27;s London office and what is it like to work there. Anything different than Google Mountain View?<p>Is it mostly software engineering, account managers, etc?
======
gjvc
Meeting rooms in London at 1700 London time are difficult to come by. :-)
(demand is great due to timezone differences, obv.)

~~~
tixocloud
With the open office concept, meeting rooms are impossible for us as well no
matter what time it is :)

